# SuLLy's Online Journal



## sully169 (Apr 5, 2010)

Currently I weigh 235 and was 285 about 3 months ago. I have changed the way I eat. Cooking all my own meals, exercising 4-6 times a week and have included whey protein into my diet. High fiber, low sugar and high protein have worked for me. The most important part of all of this though has been my preparation. 
I prepare my own meals, keep the fats low and healthy, and not eat out when working or out with friends. Also being able to have a gym bag packed everyday gives me more motivation to go when i leave work/school because I am ready to go ... even if its only a short work out 

I thinking about going on another cycle of gear ... was thinking prop and tren to cut down for the summer ... wanna get down to at least 225 before i start that.... anyone have any input for me??

and do these online Pharmacies really work and give you legit stuff? and not get you arrested??


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

sully169 said:


> *Currently I weigh 235 and was 285 about 3 months ago.* I have changed the way I eat. Cooking all my own meals, exercising 4-6 times a week and have included whey protein into my diet. High fiber, low sugar and high protein have worked for me. The most important part of all of this though has been my preparation.
> I prepare my own meals, keep the fats low and healthy, and not eat out when working or out with friends. Also being able to have a gym bag packed everyday gives me more motivation to go when i leave work/school because I am ready to go ... even if its only a short work out
> 
> I thinking about going on another cycle of gear ... was thinking prop and tren to cut down for the summer ... wanna get down to at least 225 before i start that.... anyone have any input for me??
> ...



Congratulations on your weight loss! Incredible progress. What's your ultimate goal?

No idea on the pharmacies, but I'd recommend caution. Hopefully you'll get some experienced reply either here or elsewhere. Best of luck and wishing you continued success!


----------



## sully169 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Update*

I have really leveled out the last few weeks and have not been able to get much decrease in weight .... i have been trying to get to 220 to start bulking up but not before ....

Any suggestions??

and what the heck does a neg mean? and why'd you do it? and who did it?

I thought this was a forum to discuss all things related to to fitness.... i dont what people advertising all over this post but i mean everything we do in our daily lives have ads .... get used to it


----------



## sully169 (Apr 14, 2010)

ok so i hit my goal of 220 but its definitely not where I wanna be .... still have booblets ... i need to lose another 10 maybe 15 .... i am currently not planning on taking any gear because i cant get any help on here ... so id rather cut down and build more lean muscle and hope i can get some gear in the near future

does anyone think i can go from 285 to 6 pack abs in 6 months??? at 6 ft tall no gear ... i think i can ... and i am sure am gonna try


----------



## sully169 (Apr 21, 2010)

still working hard .... im in school and have been tested alot the last 2 weeks but i have been able to get to the gym a min of 3 times per week and have been keeping my diet pretty good ... allowed for a cheat day and has helped my motivation ....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

sully169 said:


> I have really leveled out the last few weeks and *have not been able to get much decrease in weight ....* i have been trying to get to 220 to start bulking up but not before ....
> 
> *Any suggestions??*



Have you read or followed the link in Built's signature? Seek that one out!



sully169 said:


> and *what the heck does a neg mean?* and why'd you do it? and who did it?
> 
> I thought this was a forum to discuss all things related to to  fitness.... i dont what people advertising all over this post but i mean  everything we do in our daily lives have ads .... get used to  it



From your profile, I don't see that you've been negged at all.


----------



## sully169 (May 13, 2010)

ok so another new update to my progress. I have not been in the gym as much as i would have like only because it is the end of the semester for me in and way to many science classes .... but today i will be back in full strength ... Im slightly below 220 now but thats only because my diet has been pretty strict

i am being approved for Hgh by a doctor and will start that in about 2-3 weeks while i wait for the medicine to be shipped an what not. I am curious if anyone knows of good supplements to take with Hgh ... i am thinking of adding prop in later on right when summer starts to kick in and i have been on the hgh for a few weeks. 

right now i am taking CoQ 10 and i feel it has helped me a bit with omega 3 fish oils, flaxseed oil and a multi pack vitamin daily... also after work outs and a few others through out the week i am taking a complete whey protein from GNC .... 

Im a struggling college student in his late 20's trying to get max results from my time and my money spent so if anyone has good ideas let me know .... 

I am looking for a new work out system. I have been doing muscle groups (back & bi, chest & tri, legs & shoulders) i like this approach but i hear its not the most popular these days .... the push pull legs tech has been out for a while but why is it catching on again


----------



## sully169 (Jul 22, 2010)

ok so now we are in the middle of summer and i have maintained my body weight at around 215 for the last 2 months but have seen a decrease in bf by about 5%... feeling great and today i just got approved for test cyp @ 1cc once a week added with 3 ius ed of hgh neutropin.... i know i am going to have a summer beach body after the summer end but i have my honeymoon in December so i will be looking quite good

was gonna ask the doc about adding an anavar or tren or dnp to the mix but he wanted to see me again in 5 weeks so i figure i can ask them ... then next 2 weeks i will be used andro gel to start off before the cyp ... so pumped up ... 

my diet has suffered a bit from the summer .... drinking and bad foods have been involved more than it should but once i get on a routine again things should be ok ... i plan on hitting the gym hard in the next few weeks with the addition of the test

maintaining most of my supplementation


----------

